# صلاة للقديس ما افرام السرياني ...



## +Nevena+ (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*صلاه للقديس مار أفراّم السريانى* 



*اليك اتضرع ايها المسيح مخلص العالم كله انظر الى و ارحمنى و نجنى من كثره اثامى فانى قد جحدت سائر الصالحات التى صنعتها معى منذ حداثتى لانى كنت عادم الفهم فجعلتنى مملوءا علما و حكمه و تكاثرت على نعمتك فأشبعت جوعى وأرويت عطشى و أضأت ذهنى المظلم و جمعت من الضلال افكارى !* 
*فالان اسجد و اتضرع الى تعطفك الذى لا يوصف معترفا بضعفى . لا تغضب على ايها الكلى الصلاح ، يا صوره الاب و يا شعاع المجد الذى لا يرى ارحنى من الشهوات فانها كالنار تلهب كليتى و قلبى فخلصنى منها اذ صنعت فى منزلا بظهور صلاحك .* 
*ايها السيد المعطى الحياه وحدك اعطنى طلبتى و أحجب اّثامى ، ذاكرا عبراتى ... **لتترائف على فى تلك الساعه الرهيبه و لتسترنى تحت اجنحه نعمتك . و تعطفك الذى لا ينطق به واجعلنى لذلك اللص اليمين مشاركا الذى بكلمته صار وارثا للفردوس ... فأقرب لتعطفك مجدا لانك استمعت عبراتى و أيدت ايامى .. نعم يا سيدى الذى بلا خطيه و حدك و المتعطف على اسكب على صلاحك الذى لا يوصف ، اعطنى و لكافه الذين يحبونك ان نسجد لمجدك فى ملكوتك ، و اذ تمتعنا بجمالك نقول المجد للاب الذى خلقنا المجد للابن الذى خلصنا المجد للروح القدس الذى جددنا الى ابد الدهور كلها امين . *


 منقول


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 نوفمبر 2008)

اميــــــــ†ــــــن 

مرسىىىى على الصلاه يا نيفين 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (23 نوفمبر 2008)

امين
شكراااااااا اخت نيفن
صلاة رائعة
سلام المسيح​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (30 نوفمبر 2008)

امين
صلاة المسيح تحرسكي
محبتي​


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> اميــــــــ†ــــــن ​
> 
> مرسىىىى على الصلاه يا نيفين ​
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


 

ميرسي يا كيرو علي مشاركتك ومرورك الجميل
يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> امين
> 
> شكراااااااا اخت نيفن
> صلاة رائعة
> ...


 

ميرسي يا استاذي العزيز علي مشاركتك
ومرورك العطر
ربنا معاك ويحيمك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 نوفمبر 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين
> 
> صلاة المسيح تحرسكي
> 
> محبتي​


 
امين 
ميرسي يا بنوتا علي مشاركتك الجميله
نورتي يا حبي بمرورك
يسوع معاكي ويرعاكي​


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2009)

آمين.....شكرا" من أجل الصلاة ، وصلاتي الرب يباركك


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 أبريل 2009)

joyful song قال:


> آمين.....شكرا" من أجل الصلاة ، وصلاتي الرب يباركك


 

ميرسي يا قمر علي مرورك
يسوع يرعاكي​


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 أبريل 2009)

أمين 



شكرا يانوفا علي الصلاة​


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 أبريل 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> أمين ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ميرسي يا بيشو علي مشاركتك ومرورك
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## اني بل (10 أبريل 2009)

آمين ...استجب يارب ، وشكرا" على الصلاة يا نيرمين ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 يونيو 2009)

joyful song قال:


> آمين ...استجب يارب ، وشكرا" على الصلاة يا نيرمين ، وربنا يباركك


 
ميرسي يا قمر علي مشاركتك
بس انا اسمي نيفين مش نرمين
يسوع يرعاكي​


----------



## happy angel (7 يونيو 2009)

*امين يارب استجيب
ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة راائعه جداا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 يوليو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *امين يارب استجيب*​
> *ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة راائعه جداا*
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


 

ميرسي يا اجمل هابي
يسوع يرعاكي​


----------

